

The Stock Market Is Down But the Movie Business Is Up 14% Over 2008 - froo
http://www.slashfilm.com/2009/03/03/the-stock-market-is-down-but-the-movie-business-is-up-14-over-2008/

======
froo
Yep, that piracy stuff is really killing the film industry. 2009 is turning
out to be Hollywood's best year ever, even with the economy crumbling around
them.

